# sailor ssb Marine radiotelephone



## dalestuff (Mar 14, 2013)

Hi:
Have aquired a Sailor ssb radiotelephone, program 1000. Never installed, and in three crates. It weighs about 600 Lbs. U.S. When assembled. Would like to know anything I can about it. The only thing I can find is a picture when I google ''sailor radio''. The only date I can find so far, is 1991 on a Sennheiser Headphone user manual that is with it. U.S. Gov. probably bought it for a couple hundred thousand dollars then misplaced it for thirty years. Would appreciate any help on information about it. Can send pics. if you are kind enough to help me with it. 
Thanks again,
Dale


----------



## les.edgecumbe (Dec 24, 2007)

Try 
http://www.peel.dk/SP/index.html

Regards,
Les Edge***be/G0NXI


----------



## les.edgecumbe (Dec 24, 2007)

also http://www.peel.dk/SP/index.html

Les/G0NXI


----------



## Ron Stringer (Mar 15, 2005)

That is a full merchant ship radio station circa 1990, made by SP Radio A/S of Aalborg, Denmark.

http://sailorradio.enigmamachine.co.uk/


----------



## BobClay (Dec 14, 2007)

CP Ships used to provide one of these as a complete backup station in the radio room. Found it very useful.


----------



## David Fyfe (Nov 19, 2011)

*Sailor 1000*

Hello Dale,
I have one of these huge cabinetted beasts. I'll look out the complete Manual & try & attach it to another message.

Regards, David



BobClay said:


> CP Ships used to provide one of these as a complete backup station in the radio room. Found it very useful.


----------



## dalestuff (Mar 14, 2013)

*sailor radio*

Thanks for the replies.
David,
Yes I would very much like the manual, the links that the other members were kind enough to post, were a little fuzzy on the pictures. Just wonder if there is a practical use for it since I don't have a ship to put it in.
Regards


----------



## dalestuff (Mar 14, 2013)

David's attached thumbnail pic is similar to the one I have except mine has 13 rack units because receiver, tuner, ect. are duplicated for backups. also am missing the two handsets and one morse key. probably hard to find original parts for this radio.


----------

